# What happens when your dog wont go to the bathroom before you go to bed?



## hops523 (Nov 18, 2008)

So our new dog Bruno ate about 3 hours ago. I have taken him outside to use the bathroom 3 times. He has no problem peeing, marking territory and all that, but he hasnt pooped. He pooped earlier this morning, but will not go now. I feel bad if he doesnt go before everyone goes to sleep, I dont want him to wake up in the middle of the night and realize he has to go. A few mintues ago when I took him in the front yard, we were there for a little while. He then started to walk towards the door, when I tried to turn back around to the front yard, he pulled away. We went inside and now he is sleeping. Does this happen with your dogs? If so what do you all do?
Thanks


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Adjust your feeding schedule so he poops at the required times.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I give my dogs plenty of time to run before bed. But if they don't poop? Well, tough for them and they hold it until the next morning.

They caught on fast. ;-)


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes it happens sometimes. I don't do anything. I put them to bed and let them poop in the morning. I don't expect they will just poop when I want them to. If you don't gotta go you don't gotta go.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

The poop schedule needs some adjusting....dry kibble takes 16 hours to digest and eliminate; moistened kibble takes about 12 hours to process and a RAW diet takes about 6 hours.
Dogs have much shorter intestines than humans (we need 48 hours to process our food before elimination) but, they still need some time to digest everything before going.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

A person on another forum that is involved with hunting dogs said they "match" them. Does anyone use it? Is is a valid thing to do? It involves moistening a match, and inserting the tip into the anus (the dogs...not the owners!). Supposedly it is harmless, but makes them want to have a BM. Kinda like a suppository.
http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/matching.html


.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Matching works but I don't see the point for everyday use. If the dog doesn't have to go then why make them go. Some of mine potty in the morning, some afternoon, some at night. Sometimes they change a little bit and sometimes its raining outside or really windy so they hold it.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes the match works but it's not something you do all the time. Obedience folk sometimes use it shortly before taking a dog in the ring at a trial if the dog hasn't already pooped because doing so in the ring is a disqualification.

The time to use it would be if it had been several hours since your dog had pooped where he was definitely overdue based on the digestion times for his food.


----------



## hops523 (Nov 18, 2008)

We will adjust his feeding times. Thanks for the suggestions, and the ideas. Last night we just went to bed, and when I took him out this morning before feeding he went. Thanks again


----------

